# Locovan



## bigbazza

I hope I'm not pushing my nose in where I shouldn't but another of our members has serious health problem's. I saw that Mavis who was sending good wishes to another member in a post has a health problem herself.
It's not my place to give the detail (perhaps her family will) but I would like you all to join me in wishing her and her family the very best of luck with her health.
Very best wishes.
Barry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

As always bigbazza, Mavis is a good sort, a mate really.

Cheers Mavis.


Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie

I've just PM'd Mavis.

I've met her and Ray a couple of times, but within a few seconds of meeting them for the first time, I knew I'd like them. Ray's fairly quiet, but a lovely and interesting person. Mavis is ... well, Mavis :wink: She's lively, interesting, and interested.

Quite often, Mavis and I approach weighty matters from different directions, and we've crossed swords on more than one occasion in the Members' Bar. But we've never fallen out, and we read each other's posts with interest.

Mavis is a fighter, and I know she loves this forum, and loves interacting on here with a few people she's met, and hundreds she hasn't.

As Dave says, Mavis is a mate, and whatever cyber-support she needs, she'll get, I'm sure.

Gerald


----------



## Pusser

Best we all love you to bits and see if that makes you better. XXXXX


----------



## UncleNorm

*Now Locovan Mavis and Ray need our cyber-support!*

Dear Mavis, what can I say? You've been so supportive of Peter, Humber-Traveller, and his wife Chris.

Then you drop this bomb-shell on us...

_*Im so pleased to hear my pal is back home and safe. 
Im now classed as Terminal so I need your backup again sweetie as this is a big blow to me and my family. 
Come and hold my hand while I continue to travel this journey. 
My doc has said to Ray to let me do what I please so I ate a lovely sugary doughnut today---mmmmm are you having a cream cake to *_

The thoughts of AuntieSandra and me are with both you and Ray at this difficult time. We'll have to start waving to you now! :wave:


----------



## teemyob

*Support*

You have our thoughts and best wishes, Peter and Mavis.

Keep up with the tea and donuts and anything else that pleases you.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie

Like Peter, Mavis is a fighter.

Hence my new sig :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

geraldandannie said:


> Like Peter, Mavis is a fighter.
> 
> Hence my new sig :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Ditto, on both accounts. :wink:

Peter & Chris, and Mavis & Ray need to know that we are with them, as much as we can be.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## patp

I'll have a go at the wavy thing but know I can do the thoughts.

They are with you Peter and Mavis.

Kind Regards

Pat :love5: 
(will this do?)


----------



## sallytrafic

Grouphug :grouphuuug:


and I am pleased to copy Gerald's signature. I think (and hope) these small tokens of support make a difference


----------



## Rapide561

*Mavis*

Ray & Mavis

We are with you 100%.

Russell


----------



## locovan

You lot are wonderful 
I went to bed early last night and Jock joined me --Thanks for the phone call JOCK I ended up laughing about getting Hissed and I felt better by the time the pain killers put me to sleep :lol: 

Well I never expected you were all talking to me here but right Im here now and here goes the fight of my life,

Uncle Norm-- Peter and I have been keeping each other buoyed up and he is lovely xxx to peter  
Terminal doesn't mean its all over at this point it just means no cure-- but they forget about the fight thats in a person.

They are going to really bombard it with experimental Chem tablets and injections starting in Sept sometime so for 2 days out of 28 I will be in hospital, a small price to pay because I want to go on for as long as poss. 
The Talc Op has been a great success and Miss King is really pleased with me and what is on my side is fitness something they dont usually see. 
They usually get frail old women by the time it is diagnosed. 
My own Doctor has never seen a case so he is learning with me as Im the first woman here in Whitstable to have this horror.
So here goes the bell and today I feel alot better and Im up again for another round 
Thanks again and I love the tank Frank and Gerald thats how I feel today Im off to war. :evil:


----------



## carolgavin

Supporting and fighting with you all the way Mavis hunny. Remember we have a date for our own special highland games, am rooting for you girl.


Big hugs to both Peter and Mavis, waving and fighting avatars to aperar later if I can remember how to do it!!!!

Zebbbbbbbbbbby might need ya!!!!


----------



## locovan

Gerald you have made me  blush.
Ray is a very deep character very quiet (thats because he is deaf and keeps turning the hearing aids off because noise hurts--and Im noisy he says --cheeky)
He reads and he digests and is full of knowledge.
He has a temper though and I call him my angry man :x 
But he has surprised me in all this he is making a wonderful nurse draining my lung every 3 days. he hasnt been phased by these operations.
So I would like to thank him from the bottom of my heart for his love.
I always thought he would go first and I would be left on my own but its going to be the other way round and I can see he will cope ok and he is taking lessons from me on the cooking front and he is learning how to manage the garden.
So in a way it has brought us so close together as we work together around the house.
Barry and Dave my 2 fav men (because we share the love of Motorbikes) thanks xx
Pusser I love you and the way you make us all laugh on here --I have really enjoyed Daphne times she is lovely.xxx


----------



## Penquin

Mavis, Lesley and I are very disappointed to hear of your news but at the same reassured by the amazing manner in which we know you will fight for everything going (why change a lifetime's habits eh?.

We will of course be thinking of you (as well as Peter and Chris) and hope that we will be able to continue to swap messages with you for a long time to come !

You are a fighter - we all know that, you have a massive dose of determination and we are sure that these attributes will stand you in good stead as you tackle the next few weeks and months.

We will continue the policy of adding a :wave: to you as well as Peter and hope that everyone else will adopt the same ideas.

We hope that you will continue to have the confidence and courage to share with us all how things progress - the example that you and Peter have provided is a lesson to us all and we all admire your courage.

Dave and Lesley.

:wave:

*Edited*; I have made this thread a Sticky so that it will remain visible more easily.


----------



## rowley

I find it amazing how, even though we have never met, Peter and Mavis have become a real part of our lives. Their contributions on the Forum have been so welcome and express their personalities. Both are fighters and our prayers are with them both.
Marie and Rowley.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

rowley said:


> I find it amazing how, even though we have never met, Peter and Mavis have become a real part of our lives. Their contributions on the Forum have been so welcome and express their personalities. Both are fighters and our prayers are with them both.
> Marie and Rowley.


Well said Rowley  The fortitude both Mavis and Peter have shown is an example to all :wink:

Go get em Mavis - :werecomingforyou:

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal

Hello Mavis & Ray

Keeping you in our thoughts everyday.

Mike & Mal


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Dear Mavis and Ray,

I do not think we have actually met (I am sure I would have remembered  )and here I and with a tear in my eye.  

Our thoughts are with you while we send you a virtual {{HUG}}. 

Keep smiling

Keith and Ros


----------



## DABurleigh

Well for those who haven't met Mavis, I would hope we have all been blessed in our lives by occasionally getting to know someone whose simple presence is uplifting. That's our Mavis.

Despite that rare radiance, the way she has coped - and we pray will continue to cope - in such adversity, is truly awesome, in the real meaning of the word. I'm sure we must all hope that if similarly tested, we can muster a mere fraction of her positive determination. 

Nevertheless I also hope that we don't heap expectations on her too much, and that she regularly takes time out just to wallow in the cruelty of the hand that life sometimes deals.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

carolgavin said:


> Big hugs to both Peter and Mavis, waving and fighting avatars to aperar later if I can remember how to do it!!!!
> Zebbbbbbbbbbby might need ya!!!!


I shall be around Carol - no problem. 

Anything that might put a smile on Mavis' or Peter's face! 

She's a stroppy old bat isn't she - and Peter is just as determined in a quieter, more genteel sort of fashion. 8) :wink:

"_Mend your ways Mavis - time you grew up and stopped tormenting us poor Mods with your antics!!" _:evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It will probably take 20 years or so to knock her into shape, so we may as well get started!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Oi!!! ZEB whos a stroppy old bat !!!!! Jail for you dear chap. 8O 
Right Im going to give you more hell than ever now-- you will eat those words!!! :grab: 
You watch out I will get the boys round (and girls) :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Shut up woman, and get started on your autobiography!!! 8O 8O 8O

And I'm not sure I'm joking this time either.  

When we first moved here there was a lovely old lady next door, and as we got to know her she slowly revealed what a truly fascinating life she had led.

To cut a long story short, we tried very hard to persuade her to write something, or let us run a tape recorder while we chatted, but she was too shy or embarrassed (or both!)

It was such a loss, since she was a wise old bird (and she was very old by then!) and I'm sure all her friends and acquaintances, not to mention plenty of complete strangers, would have loved to read or hear her fascinating little tales.

What about it? It would keep you out of trouble on MHF - at least for a while each day. (_Ah - what bliss and relaxation for the Mods!!_   )

Regards

Dave


----------



## litcher

locovan said:


> I went to bed early last night and Jock joined me --:


Really Mavis, what have you been getting up to!! You'd better remove this comment before Russell sees it or there will be no running away together!

Still, anything that takes your mind off things.... :twisted: :lol:

Viv


----------



## locovan

Zebedee said:


> Shut up woman, and get started on your autobiography!!! 8O 8O 8O
> 
> And I'm not sure I'm joking this time either.
> 
> When we first moved here there was a lovely old lady next door, and as we got to know her she slowly revealed what a truly fascinating life she had led.
> 
> To cut a long story short, we tried very hard to persuade her to write something, or let us run a tape recorder while we chatted, but she was too shy or embarrassed (or both!)
> 
> It was such a loss, since she was a wise old bird (and she was very old by then!) and I'm sure all her friends and acquaintances, not to mention plenty of complete strangers, would have loved to read or hear her fascinating little tales.
> 
> What about it? It would keep you out of trouble on MHF - at least for a while each day. (_Ah - what bliss and relaxation for the Mods!!_   )
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave


Im ahead of you --as I have been writing my diary on my web page (see my signature) and the story I found out about my family and the links I found to the French Royal family.
I will keep my Diary going right through all this as I couldn't find things out only doom and gloom and I don't do doom and gloom. I wanted info on how to live with it and what happens to you.

I now have found Im a breakthrough case for compensation as the law only started for women in 1967 who washed clothes and got Mesothelioma and Ray worked with Asbestos in 1960/1961 so our Solicitor has a case to fight and she is looking forward to that.
Why should it matter when you got it --I have it-- and you only get it through contact with Asbestos. :evil:


----------



## Penquin

locovan said:


> I wanted info on how to live with it and what happens to you.
> 
> I now have found Im a breakthrough case for compensation as the law only started for women in 1967 who washed clothes and got Mesothelioma and Ray worked with Asbestos in 1960/1961 so our Solicitor has a case to fight and she is looking forward to that.
> Why should it matter when you got it --I have it-- and you only get it through contact with Asbestos. :evil:


Well I will look forward to hearing that you have won the right - I totally agree the limitation is ludicrous - penny pinching in the extreme!

Why does it not surprise me that you would adopt such a positive attitude!!!??? :lol:

I know you will NOT let things rest - you have always fought injustices wherever you have found them! 8O 

Dave


----------



## lindyloot

Our very best wishes to you Mavis I know we haven't met but have enjoyed reading and participating in posts with you. Rich and Lin


----------



## catzontour

Oh Mavis - love and hugs to you and Ray 

Catz xx


----------



## bigbazza

Go fight it Melvis.


----------



## zulurita

Keep fighting Mavis :wave: :wave: :wave:

Thinking of you both, best wishes.


----------



## gnscloz

good luck mavis keep fighting i,m sure you and ray can beat this xx


----------



## locovan

bigbazza said:


> Go fight it Melvis.


OOO that looks just like me--- :lol:


----------



## thedoc

Would just like to add our best wishes to you Mavis and to Ray of course. Peter and Chris are in our thoughts too. Fight the good fight guys ...... and we'd like to add show our support with a little extra on our signature too

Andy & Kevin


----------



## patnles

locovan said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fight it Melvis.
> 
> 
> 
> OOO that looks just like me--- :lol:
Click to expand...

Aah, it's good to put a face to a name, though I had a feeling you were a cool dude  
Mavis, I hope your journey is long, sunny and pain free.
Lesley

Edited to add my vote of support
:werecomingforyou: 
Fighting for Mavis and Ray


----------



## locovan

When you read about Mesothelioma how do you face and fight such a thing.
Of all the things to get I have to get this depressing situation. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and I will be the first one to beat this fearful diagnoses.

I wasnt going to put this on as it is so depressing but Im really having to search and search for info so it is here for future use when someone else (god forbid) finds they have this new epidemic.


Mesothelioma Cancer has become a Medical Crisis in the last few decades, causing pain, suffering and loss for thousands of families. This virulent form of cancer was virtually unheard of before the Industrial Revolution but today mesothelioma lung cancer is being diagnosed in more people every year. 

MESOTHELIOMA ASBESTOS CANCER is ONE of the DEADLIEST FORMS of CANCER today, with a Mortality Rate so High that EIGHT out of TEN of Those Diagnosed PASS AWAY Within a YEAR of Their Diagnosis. Because of this distressing statistic and the close link between asbestosis and mesothelioma, Anyone with the former disease must be monitored closely at all times so that mesothelioma lung and abdominal cancer can be caught as early as possible. 

The Only Treatment that offers ANY HOPE of a Cure for Mesothelioma is an Operation to Remove the Tumour. UNFORTUNATELY this is Only RARELY POSSIBLE because usually by the time the Cancer is Discovered it is Too Far Advanced for surgery to be done safely.

Mesotheliomas are Very Resistant to other types of treatment. Radiotherapy and Chemotherapy May Help to ease some of the symptoms, and may sometimes even help to control the cancer for a Short Time But there is NO EVIDENCE that they can Actually Increase LIFE-EXPECTANCY and help people to live longer.

There are two types of mesothelioma. Pleural mesothelioma has three staging systems and peritoneal mesothelioma has no established staging system.

Overall, both types of mesothelioma have a poor outlook. By the time someone has symptoms and goes to their doctor, the disease is very often advanced. Because few people are diagnosed early, there are no reliable statistics for 5 year survival rates for the early stages of mesothelioma. 

Generally, of all those people diagnosed with mesothelioma only about 1 in 10 (10%) will be alive 3 years later and 1 in 20 (5%) will be alive 5 years later. For those people who have been diagnosed and treated in the earlier stages of the disease, there is little information to draw on. But we have seen reports that quote survival rates of up to 1 in 2 (50%) after 2 years. So the range of survival times is very wide. Survival depends on other factors, as well as stage.

This Means that Mesothelioma is Almost Always a FATAL Illness. 

This is a more discriptive peace about my op

A pleurodesis is a procedure that fuses together the parietal pleura and the visceral pleura, thereby obliterating the space between them. It is the most commonly-performed palliative treatment for patients with pleural mesothelioma because it helps prevent the most common symptom of the disease: pleural effusions, which are the result of fluid that builds-up in the pleural space. Pleural effusions can be quite painful and directly lead to shortness of breath (dyspnea), so a successful pleurodesis is an effective way to reduce some of the burdens associated with pleural mesothelioma. 

Pleurodesis – Overview of the Procedure 
Before the actual pleurodesis can be performed, the patient must have all of the fluid drained from his or her pleural cavity. Once the effusion has been drained and the pleural space emptied of fluid, the procedure can then begin. A pleurodesis is most commonly performed by introducing a chemical agent onto the surfaces of the two pleurae which causes surface irritation and inflammation. The pleural space is actually quite small, so the inflamed pleurae have only a small area in which to grow before their surfaces touch and the chemical “fusion” can be completed. A number of different agents have been used in the past, but contemporary treatment protocols specify talc as the standard agent deployed. 

Although a chemical pleurodesis is the most common manner of performing pleurodesis, the procedure can also be performed surgically. In these situations, it is performed through thoracotomy or video-assisted thoracoscopic surgery (VATS). In a surgical pleurodesis, the surgeon will irritate one of the pleura—usually the parietal pleura—with a surgical instrument that causes it to become inflamed. The swollen pleura is then treated and fused to the visceral pleural, eliminating the space between them. 

Pleurodesis – Treatment Considerations
Even though pleurodesis is an effective treatment for most patients with pleural mesothelioma, there are some downsides to the procedure. It can be quite painful to undergo, especially when performed through thoracotomy, so the patient must be sedated and then treated for the pain post-operatively. 

However, the major problem associated with the procedure is that undergoing it can complicate further treatment. Because the very nature of the procedure is to bind together the pleural surfaces, curative surgical procedures whose effectiveness is based on the extraction of these tissues become more difficult, if not impossible, to perform. This is especially true for pleurectomy-decortication, where the visceral pleura and the parietal pleura are the major targets for resection. Patients who are set for an extrapleural pneumonectomy will be less compromised after pleurodesis compared to pleurectomy-decortication patients, but even for this group, a pleurodesis can complicate their surgery because the procedure adds another level of complexity to an already difficult surgery with historically high complication figures.


----------



## JockandRita

Gordon Bl##dy Bennett.

It doesn't just rain, but it pours down. :x 

Thanks for sharing your awareness of the condition Mavis. It can't have been easy for you.  

I am not a gambler as such, but if you're pretty certain in your own mind that you're going to beat this, I'll stick a few quid on you to win. Howzat? :wink: 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> Gordon Bl##dy Bennett.
> 
> It doesn't just rain, but it pours down. :x
> 
> Thanks for sharing your awareness of the condition Mavis. It can't have been easy for you.
> 
> I am not a gambler as such, but if you're pretty certain in your own mind that you're going to beat this, I'll stick a few quid on you to win. Howzat? :wink:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I can always count on you to make me laugh
I feel a lot better today.
Im trying to research experimental ops but it seems to me Kent & Canterbury are really on the ball with all the experiments and have planned it for me just right.
It says that the Talc op and chemicals is a very painful op that takes a time to recover, so that tells you what Im made of.
I have only had pain killers for night so as to sleep ---during the day Im back to near normal --in a way its a curse as I dont feel pain and I dont listen to what my body is saying.
So yes put a bet on and you can take me out for another dinner next year and the next and the next---------------- :roll:


----------



## bigbazza

That's so complex and difficult to understand Mavis. I can't believe how positive and strong your being with all that lot going on.
Your a brave lady because this has obviously been going on for some time now.
If the guy's on here can beat this by willing it to be defeated and also with your strength it does't stand a chance.
Good luck and keep fighting. :rightfighter4:


----------



## DABurleigh

Well, on FB earlier today I called her superhuman, so who knows? 

Mavis, from one Googlemeister to another, maybe you ought to ease up a bit :-D

Dave


----------



## locovan

DABurleigh said:


> Well, on FB earlier today I called her superhuman, so who knows?
> 
> Mavis, from one Googlemeister to another, maybe you ought to ease up a bit :-D
> 
> Dave


Me!!! Ease up!!! :roll: never!!!

Barry its been going on for 47-49 years the Irony is if I hadnt got married at 18 I wouldnt have washed clothes but then I would have missed out being with this wonderful man for 49 years through all the ups and downs we have had.
You know what ----all look around at your lovely partners and give them a big kiss and tell them you love them :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Jock happy 30years of marriage too so give Rita and extra kiss xxx


----------



## bigbazza

> Me!!! Ease up!!! :roll: never!!!
> 
> Jock happy 30years of marriage too so give Rita and extra kiss xxx


Extra kiss!!!! have you seen his Avatar :idea: :roll:


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> So yes put a bet on and you can take me out for another dinner next year and the next and the next---------------- :roll:


Wow, now there's an offer I can't refuse. You keep your end of the bargain Mavis, and make sure that your horse wins. :wink:



locovan said:


> Jock happy 30years of marriage too so give Rita and extra kiss xxx


Thank you Mavis. I will do.........next Tuesday 25th. :wink:

TBH, I nearly forgot until my daughter mentioned it on FB
Typical me, but Rita still loves me.............honest. 8O 8O 8O



Bigbazza said:


> Extra kiss!!!! have you seen his Avatar Idea Rolling Eyes


Aye Bazza, but we've slowed down a bit these days, and packed in the weed too. :lol: No more kissing dirty ashtrays..........for either of us. 8O :wink:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## 92859

*Fighting!*

Greetings,

I have enjoyed a nice day at home with the family at home and have venutured to come on the computer before going to bed.............

.................it is then I noticed this thread, Mavis, I did not realise just how bad this condition was until after reading the information you have posted. we, again, wish you all the best and pray that you will earn your remission and regain as much health as possible.

It is good that we are both fighters and we can both forge on knowing that we are making some headway, I have gained seven months since diagnosis, but searching back through my health records dictates my disease may have started a long time earlier as there are classic signs of the problems showing nearly two years ago!

It is a wonderful feeling to know that all our friends are behind us in our difficult times and through their prayers (and our own!) we have both managed to come thus far.

I am unfortunately not as agile menatlly or physically as I was but I feel I am getting through this time with the help of family and friends, although sometimes I do not know which day it is, or what to write, or what to say, I have had a draining time this last few weeks, not knowing what is actually happening to me, but the last two days since I left the hospital, even though I am very weak has been really great.

I hope that all the treatment you receive will help you enormously and that we know Ray is behind you giving you all the strength you need for this, Chris and I are praying for you and thinking of you daily as are many more of your good friends on here are doing.

Keep up the fight, it may be long but it will be worth it, we hear so many people going down the same route, some make it through, others are not so fortunate, but by believing in oursleves and fighting forward is our best postion and we can believe we can make it.

Carry on camping :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

PS.Whilst I was away UncleNorm, has shown Chris some of the posts on the forum and she is wonderfully uplifted for the feeling of the members towards towards eachother and the help and support from everybody, she sometimes has a quck look over my shoulders but it is the first time she has really read many of the posts through by herself. Not wishing to impinge on Mavis's thread, I would like to thank you all again for your support to both of us and obviously to Mavis on her fight through this adverse time.

I hope this post is suitably worded as it has taken me about half an hour to compose and the same again to check and edit it!! but it is late and I am exhausted........................

.....................till tomorrow!! to the first day of the rest of our lives eh?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Mavis,

This has saddened both Flo and I greatly..........

We might only have 'parried' once or twice, however we have enjoyed your repostes with the multitude on here - and at times have been reduced to tears of laughter!!!!!

This is a fight I have endured both in the recent past and presently, with two friends. Both are fighters, both have come through so far.

Keep at it girl - you are in our thoughts and prayers...........

Carl


----------



## sallytrafic

I just feel humbled when I read the brave words and thoughts of Mavis and Peter.

Hope that the support on MHF helps you and yours

XXXX


----------



## JockandRita

sallytrafic said:


> I just feel humbled when I read the brave words and thoughts of Mavis and Peter.
> 
> Hope that the support on MHF helps you and yours
> 
> XXXX


An extremely apt statement Frank. Thank you.

Us too.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Rapide561

*Health*



sallytrafic said:


> I just feel humbled when I read the brave words and thoughts of Mavis and Peter.
> 
> Hope that the support on MHF helps you and yours
> 
> XXXX


Same goes for me and the four legged one.

Russell


----------



## Briarose

Hi Mavis I am fighting for you here too, it makes you realise that all the silly little problems in life are not worth worrying about.

Nice to see you posting Peter, I have been thinking about you and I am 125% sure that our Mavis won't mind you posting on this thread at all.

We are all holding both of your hands in cyber space whilst you travel down this road.

My love and thoughts to both Mavis and Peter.

Nette


----------



## bigbazza

Come on guys, group hug,-------ummmmmmmmmmmmm
:big15:


----------



## locovan

This is an open letter to my Friend Peter --
Hi there buddy it was lovely to see you on here and to take the time to write to me.
Im so glad you are happily installed back at home where I know you want to be, the hospital staff are lovely but its not like waking up in your own bed next to your lovely Chris and look out of your own window.
The sun shinning too it makes so much difference.

Mesothelioma is a very misunderstood Cancer and I have had to research through so much to find answers so that I can understand it all.
I want to bring it out as it is hidden for so many years from the first contact with Asbestos that people do not know they have it.
There is no programme to scan for early signs which is bad.
It was even in babies talc--how cruel is that.

Yes we are fighters so I hope we are being a inspiration to others and I know we are helping people to come to terms with their --or a family members fight as I have had several Pm’s.
Im always here to help anyone who wants to know how I think and what I think about any of the dilemma, as a very dear friend has found out this week and I do hope it helps as he comforts a family member through a battle.
Im no saint , I don’t even think Im religious, it is just me --Mavis-- who loves life and people--well some maybe not. :idea: 

What were your earlier signs--mine was none absolutely none.
I was going swimming, gym, keep fit and walking the dog.
I went to Benidorm for 3 months and I was perfect except I did find Mountain climbing a bit tiring --well I just thought that was old age.
When I got home in march and I walked a mile and then was breathless I knew --Hey that’s not right. My arm was twisting and really funny.

I cant wait to get this drain out Sept 9th and then look forward to Chemo because then I will know great we are zapping the B-----d (sorry mods) I will hold a scarf designing competition on here if I go bald. 8O 

I certainly don’t mind you thanking people on my Topic as I will also talk on yours when you write again.
You did great Im proud of you and the way put your thoughts across.
My Hero have a great day until we talk again
All my love mavis
:lol:


----------



## suedew

We are all holding both of your hands in cyber space whilst you travel down this road

Nette[/quote]

Want to second this thought, you are both showing such strength.
One day i will learn how to add the waving hands for Peter and the tank for Mavis, would fill the page with them if i could.

love to you both Sue n John (suedew and Magoo)


----------



## dannimac

I'm with the troops, Mavis, in wishing you well. You were very lovely and helpful to me when I first joined the forum and I never forget that.

Will work out how to wave and tank (thank goodness I spelt all that the right way round! could have been interesting!).

Anyhoo, live strong as Mr. Armstrong (now a Paisley buddy) would say

D


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi Mavis. I dont think I have had the pleasure of meeting you so have been a bit reluctant to comment, maybe even a little out of place. 
I wish you well I really do, illness is a horrible thing for anyone to have to endure.
Just a thought but are you looking at setting up or becoming involved with a charity for Asbestosis? The only reason I ask is that I have had a run around the office and everyone would be happy to donate some money as it is a good cause.
I have had a read of your posts and I agree with everyone else that you are great on MHF and I have enjoyed reading your thoughts. I have also enjoyed reading about the Dockyard ships on your site as I have always been obsessed with Navy old and new.
Simon


----------



## UncleNorm

A close call, D! :roll: 

_*Will work out how to wave and tank (thank goodness I spelt all that the right way round! could have been interesting!). 
*_

That reminds me of the secondary school master. He had found a basket in which there was a creation from Domestic Science.

So he held up the basket and asked the young ladies in his class, "Who likes randy cock?" He died later in hospital from crush injuries!


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> That reminds me of the secondary school master. He had found a basket in which there was a creation from Domestic Science.
> 
> So he held up the basket and asked the young ladies in his class, "Who likes randy cock?" He died later in hospital from crush injuries!


Norman, that should have been in the "Daily Titter" or the "Jokes and Trivia" forums. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## locovan

PlanetGen said:


> Hi Mavis. I dont think I have had the pleasure of meeting you so have been a bit reluctant to comment, maybe even a little out of place.
> I wish you well I really do, illness is a horrible thing for anyone to have to endure.
> Just a thought but are you looking at setting up or becoming involved with a charity for Asbestosis? The only reason I ask is that I have had a run around the office and everyone would be happy to donate some money as it is a good cause.
> I have had a read of your posts and I agree with everyone else that you are great on MHF and I have enjoyed reading your thoughts. I have also enjoyed reading about the Dockyard ships on your site as I have always been obsessed with Navy old and new.
> Simon


Simon please--We are on MHF so you are so silly to talk about speaking out of place--blimey Im the one that should talk like that Im always poking my nose in to the conversations on here.
I think any money that is being raised should go to NUKE's Charity for the McMillian Nurses.
I thought they only came into it when a person was on the final part but HEY!!! they are with me from day 1 and now they have given me so much help.
So many booklets to read to guide through every aspect of the desease and the help for my family to understand.
All the help through claiming for the Compensation legal part --Im already in the hands of a Solicitor and believe me if I do get a pay out I will plough some money back to their charity thats for sure.
They will be there to help me through the Chemo even so please I would love it if we could all boast Nukes Collection.
Asbestos has already been looked at and the law was changed although it is frightening when I do look around and Ray and I are seeing it everywhere.
Farm Barns--Garages--and so many of these houses by the sea are made of it. There is sheets of it outside a holiday bungalow we pass and Im waiting to see the owner and tell them to be careful.

I really glad people have found our web site so interesting some have only looked at my Diary but some have looked at all of it and I think Ray has done a superb job on there.

Now you know have already had my Daughters Murder when she was 16 and I always thought we cant have anything else wicked happen and now it has.
Life can be wonderful but it also can be so CRUEL.


----------



## zulurita

sallytrafic said:


> I just feel humbled when I read the brave words and thoughts of Mavis and Peter.
> 
> Hope that the support on MHF helps you and yours
> 
> XXXX


Just how I feel, take care both of you.


----------



## locovan

You are getting near the knuckle here Uncle Norm and others, the mods will be after you I bet they are sweating with all this --"Who likes randy cock?" --and wondering where its going.
Love it I have been near the knuckle many times so why not on my own topic.
I flirt terrible on the Forum and love every minute my cyber friends are gorgeous and they I meet them and they have pot bellies and wrinkles except my Russell ---so young I swoon at the thought of meeting him.
Now Im actually going to dinner with my other dream boat. Jock---that sexy voice --love it


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Now Im actually going to dinner with my other dream boat. Jock---that sexy voice --love it


Even though it's attached to a baldy heid and a pot belly? 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol:

My mother used to say to me, "son, true beauty is only skin deep". She was so right. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Mavis,

I don't post on your or Peter's health threads very often. Not because I don't care, but because I can never think of something suitable to write.

Just wanted to say I'm shocked about this terrible thing thats happening to you, and so quickly. If anyone can fight it and come through, from what I've read about you, then its definitely you.

So don't mistake my silence for apathy, I do care, but I just find it hard to put it in type.

And if someone could tell me how to add a smiley to my signature I'd be most grateful


----------



## sallytrafic

just type what you want for example :wave: if you see one you like copy and paste it in :whdat: :werecomingforyou: there is a full smilies list in the lowest menu bar above.

If you want to see the ones I have used try quoting me


----------



## Gorman

JockandRita said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of the secondary school master. He had found a basket in which there was a creation from Domestic Science.
> 
> So he held up the basket and asked the young ladies in his class, "Who likes randy cock?" He died later in hospital from crush injuries!
> 
> 
> 
> Norman, that should have been in the "Daily Titter" or the "Jokes and Trivia" forums. :lol:
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Ah no Jock, it's sorted noo. Was in a big rush this morning, phones were ringing and the ship-to-shore was bleating away, but as I say it's sorted. God....and that's me withoot a drink.


----------



## JockandRita

Gorman said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of the secondary school master. He had found a basket in which there was a creation from Domestic Science.
> 
> So he held up the basket and asked the young ladies in his class, "Who likes randy cock?" He died later in hospital from crush injuries!
> 
> 
> 
> Norman, that should have been in the "Daily Titter" or the "Jokes and Trivia" forums. :lol:
> 
> Jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah no Jock, it's sorted noo. Was in a big rush this morning, phones were ringing and the ship-to-shore was bleating away, but as I say it's sorted. God....and that's me withoot a drink.
Click to expand...

You're all right Bill. I was referring to Uncle Norman's wee joke about "Who likes randy cock". :lol:

Jock.


----------



## locovan

Hezbez said:


> Hi Mavis,
> 
> I don't post on your or Peter's health threads very often. Not because I don't care, but because I can never think of something suitable to write.
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm shocked about this terrible thing thats happening to you, and so quickly. If anyone can fight it and come through, from what I've read about you, then its definitely you.
> 
> So don't mistake my silence for apathy, I do care, but I just find it hard to put it in type.
> 
> And if someone could tell me how to add a smiley to my signature I'd be most grateful


Hez Please I know you better than that :lol: 
Iv been gardening again so Iv just seen these boys playing around--boys will be boys.
Bill has been chatting in PM's all morning and we are well into diving matters :lol: :lol: 
Im doing Ok Im really back to my old self again so watch out :roll:


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Im doing Ok Im really back to my old self again so watch out :roll:


Glad to hear it too. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Gorman

Mavis just made a comment about our wee chat regarding diving matters and I remembered a wee clip nicked from YouTube.

The moral of this story is *TO PAY ATTENTION.*


----------



## locovan

So why did it hurt so much then if there was no mark even I was Ouching with him I thought he had broken all his toes.


----------



## Gorman

locovan said:


> So why did it hurt so much then if there was no mark even I was Ouching with him I thought he had broken all his toes.


Might just have been an adrenalin rush or the fact that they were in God
knows what depth of water. I once caught the end of my glove in an impact wrent, i.e. between the nut and the chuck and when I triggerd the gun I nearly ripped my thumb off. On investigation I never even had a black thumb.

Just one of those things I suppose.


----------

